# Found an old friend on Amazon.



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2022)

My grandparents use to use this product for their aches, pains and arthritis. Didn’t realize it was still around and purchased this newer bottle for myself. Seems to help and doesn’t smell to bad. Well, maybe a little.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Pappy said:


> My grandparents use to use this product for their aches, pains and arthritis. Didn’t realize it was still around and purchased this newer bottle for myself. Seems to help and doesn’t smell to bad. Well, maybe a little.
> View attachment 207549View attachment 207550


I don't know that Brand but I remember when I was little my mum used to use something called Sloans Liniment..not sure if that's still available..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2022)

Watkins Liniment sounds familiar. I'm sure it was in our medicine cabinet, alongside Carter's Little Liver Pills.


----------



## Jules (Feb 8, 2022)

The main Canadian drug store carries JR Watkins products.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know that Brand but I remember when I was little my mum used to use something called Sloans Liniment..not sure if that's still available..


Yes it is Holly.


----------



## Jules (Feb 8, 2022)

Thinking of old products, I sometimes used a liquid for dandruff.  Then it disappeared off the shelves.  Saw it in Mexico once, bought it and threw it out.  There wasn’t much googling back then.  It was something like Retsin.  I wonder if it was dangerous.


----------



## Chet (Feb 8, 2022)

I remember that my father used Bengay for pain. It had a distinctive menthol smell to it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 17, 2022)

Chet said:


> I remember that my father used Bengay for pain. It had a distinctive menthol smell to it.


When I was a little tyke, I noticed old women had an "old lady" smell. Turns out it was Bengay. The smell from that stuff has been known to revive Egyptian mummies.


----------



## Kika (Feb 17, 2022)

I remember that there was always a bottle of Oil of Wintergreen in the bathroom.  I'm not sure, but I think my father used it for muscle aches.  I loved how it smelled, I always opened the bottle to smell it.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 17, 2022)

Chet said:


> I remember that my father used Bengay for pain. It had a distinctive menthol smell to it.


You got that right..  the aroma of that stuff could clear out a room!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Chet said:


> I remember that my father used Bengay for pain. It had a distinctive menthol smell to it.


I had a cat who loved BenGay. If either of us used it, she would stalk us and try to lick it off. (the same with toothpaste)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

There was Absorbine Jr. and Heet, too.


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2022)

LOL - Ben Gay:  Watch this clip from "Three's Company:"


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 17, 2022)

When I was a child a woman with a big backpack would go door to door on our street selling Watkins. She would ring a big hand bell. What she didn’t have with her she would take orders for. My mother used to buy vanilla extract and some other small cooking things from her. 
My father used oil of wintergreen for his back problems, but I don’t think it was Watkins.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 23, 2022)

Chet said:


> I remember that my father used Bengay for pain. It had a distinctive menthol smell to it


I found some Ben Gay in one of my mother's bathrooms drawers.  It's probably been there 15-20 yrs.

Still works!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 23, 2022)

Jules, Retsin was something that was added to Certs breath mints.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2022)

I remember some kind of ointment in a tube called Musterole. I'm not sure of the spelling but it did contain mustard. I remember having that rubbed on me for some reason or another and the smell was horrible. 
I also remember Sloan's liniment. A few years back the older bottles were selling on Ebay for quite a few dollars when those kind of collectables were popular.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 23, 2022)

When I was a young boy we had a man come to the house every few weeks selling McNess products. When my Grandmother asked him if whatever they were looking at was any good, he'd a say "lady, it's McNess".


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 23, 2022)

Pappy said:


> My grandparents use to use this product for their aches, pains and arthritis. Didn’t realize it was still around and purchased this newer bottle for myself. Seems to help and doesn’t smell to bad. Well, maybe a little.
> View attachment 207549View attachment 207550


Will definitely look for this to keep on hand.  My mattress has an attitude with me..I'm in pain in the morning.  This may help.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Jules, Retsin was something that was added to Certs breath mints.


I finally remembered the name - Resdan.  The advantage was that it only had to be applied to the irritated area.  Google says it ended in 2014.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Jules, Retsin was something that was added to Certs breath mints.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember some kind of ointment in a tube called Musterole. I'm not sure of the spelling but it did contain mustard. I remember having that rubbed on me for some reason or another and the smell was horrible.
> I also remember Sloan's liniment. A few years back the older bottles were selling on Ebay for quite a few dollars when those kind of collectables were popular.


My elderly aunt had Musterole on a bathroom shelf way back when I was a teen. It was in a jar and it looked very, very old even then... I don't know why she had it.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2022)

We had the Watkins Man who came around in a brown truck.  He had about anything you could possibly need, including spices and extracts.


----------

